# توسُّل ونداء للسيدة العذراء



## ABOTARBO (6 أغسطس 2010)

*




*

* أتيتُ إلى صورتك النورانية وأيقونتك البهية يا سيدتى مريم البتول الزكية, يا أم الإله ,*
*  يا ذات الرحمة وبدء الشفاعات , *
* يا دواء لكل الجراحات , يا عزاء المحزونين,*
*  يا فرح الباكين , *
* التفتِ بعينيكِ الرحومتين إلىّ أنا عبدك الخاطئ المسكين , وتأملىّ ضعف بشريتى وانحلال قوتى.*
*  فقد رُميت بسهام العدو ورُشقت بنبل المُعاند واكتنفتنى الشدائد , وأحاط بى الأعداء من كل جانب,*
* فأمددى يديكِ يا سيدتى *
* وانتشلينى من هذه الأوجاع المؤلمة ,*
*  فقد فنيت حزناً وتنهُّداً , *
* وذبلت نفسى من كثرة المحِن والتَّجارب.*
* وأنا إليكِ صارخ وبكِ مُستغيث لتُدركينى عاجلاً,*
*  وتخلصينى بشفاعاتكِ, ولا ترذلى ثقتى بكِ, ولا تُخيبى رجائى فى محبتكِ وتحننكِ.*
* آمين*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 أغسطس 2010)

*amin
shokran lik 2a5i
rbena ybarkak*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *amin
> shokran lik 2a5i
> rbena ybarkak*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 أغسطس 2010)

نتوسل اليكي يااامنا الحنونة 

امين 

شكرا ع الصلاة الجميلة 
محبة مريم لتكن معك دوما​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أغسطس 2010)

> *فأمددى يديكِ يا سيدتى
> وانتشلينى من هذه الأوجاع المؤلمة ,
> فقد فنيت حزناً وتنهُّداً ,
> وذبلت نفسى من كثرة المحِن والتَّجارب.
> وأنا إليكِ صارخ وبكِ مُستغيث لتُدركينى عاجلاً,*​




الرب يبارككم

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين

رائع جداا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> نتوسل اليكي يااامنا الحنونة
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> الرب يبارككم
> 
> كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
> 
> رائع جداا​


وحضرتك طيب وبخير استاذى النهيسى


----------



## christianbible5 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*مبارك يومك...*
*الرب ينور حياتك ويسكن قلبك...*
*ارحمنا يا الله...*
*الصلاة حلوة ميرسي...*


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *مبارك يومك...*
> *الرب ينور حياتك ويسكن قلبك...*
> *ارحمنا يا الله...*
> *الصلاة حلوة ميرسي...*


ربنا يخليك استاذى


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------

